# Our Absent Con Is Looking Good



## B-GJOE

Just seen Con's latest profile pic on facebook. He's looking good at 7 weeks out. I hope he doesn't mind me posting this.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

He's Looking good


----------



## Mikazagreat

Yeah he's looking good but, any ideas why the no more forum use thing for ?

anyone contacted him asked whut happened ?

btw did u tell him you are posting this ? as he asked to remove all of his pics posts !!!


----------



## jjb1

could do well in this sport imo, masses of muscle from powerlifting as a youngster

cons a nice guy too


----------



## leonface

He's looking awesome!


----------



## AB1990

Looking big and lean, he will look great on the day. From reading his posts he seemed a good straight talking guy who knew his stuff


----------



## Spangle1187

King con lol he is coming along very well


----------



## BlitzAcez

get him to start posting again


----------



## B-GJOE

I think he has got a lot on his plate. Even his facebook posts are thinning out. Apparently he is out in the early mornings with a 50lb vest on doing his cardio.


----------



## dixie normus

They make a rather stunning couple IMO:thumb:


----------



## russforever

hes a machine


----------



## Spriggen

Looks brilliant!


----------



## R84

Great to see he is doing well.


----------



## dtlv

I remember first chatting to Con years ago on a different forum... the quality physique he's built in the five years or so since doesn't surprise me in the least.

A great fella to listen to for practical advice.


----------



## cecil_sensation

jjb1 said:


> could do well in this sport imo, masses of muscle from powerlifting as a youngster
> 
> cons a nice guy too


yeh cons a good lad. and 1 hell of a monster


----------



## roberts1974

he looks good joe but when are u going to post ur update pics mate everyone is diying to c them.


----------



## weeman

he's looking fuking excellent:thumbup1:


----------



## cecil_sensation

if you pop on cons facebook page your see some pics of him on there.

thats if you doesnt mind a bunch of men perving on him 

iv been printing copys of it. just to look at tho :whistling:


----------



## hilly

and you guys would be massivly shocked at the low doses he is using as well.


----------



## GunnaGetBig

He's looking awesome. Would love the knowledge he's got.

The last I heard, just before he left the forum, I thought he said he was giving bodybuilding a break? guess not.


----------



## sizar

great guy always had good advice  also looking good as always


----------



## BigDom86

hilly said:


> and you guys would be massivly shocked at the low doses he is using as well.


why? do you test him:whistling:


----------



## colt24

Con has one of the best physique on this site, shame he left.


----------



## coldo

Looks ace

I didnt realise he was BBing again, i thought he was getting into his strongman?

Either way, looks a beast.


----------



## Guest

hilly said:


> and you guys would be massivly shocked at the low doses he is using as well.


Would you care to expand


----------



## Tiger81

I have to say he looks outstanding there,big and dry.


----------



## hilly

Dan said:


> Would you care to expand


Unfortunatly cant but its under a gram a week total  simple also


----------



## Guest

hilly said:


> Unfortunatly cant but its under a gram a week total  simple also


Cool, health concious as ever..good to hear


----------



## AB1990

Ive read posts of his in the past where he uses little gear and mainly sticks to test only


----------



## B-GJOE

roberts1974 said:


> he looks good joe but when are u going to post ur update pics mate everyone is diying to c them.


From 10 weeks out, only because that is when I took my first photo's last time, so I then have a good comparison.


----------



## hilly

BigDom86 said:


> why? do you test him:whistling:


Lol just saw this. No i dnt mate just take some peoples word on things. We should all be jelous as we have to use more gear due to poor genetics dnt feel bad mate im the same :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4

Wow, looking awesome as always. :thumbup1:


----------



## RedKola

Oft....he's built like brick sh1t house!  Looking gooood! 

*Please note - my first comment is actually a compliment....


----------



## Lois_Lane

Con here on my wife's log in (sticking with the superman theme:laugh.

Things have been going well. Have been very busy with school/training/other things so not much time for the boards. I still post on uki and i now post on rxmuscle because its basically the NPC message board now, trying to get into the scene a little more.

I am competing at the Europa super show. The same show that James L is doing. And yes before i get asked this again:rolleyes: there is an amateur show not just a pro show i have to laugh that some people think i am dim enough to try and enter a pro show now that would be an embarrassing attempt. lol

I did take some time of bodybuilding but i always kept eating and training like a bodybuilder, i just took time off from pushing the body....

I did a bit of the strongman stuff but tbh winning under 230lb contest over in my area would be no achievement so i didn't bother.

Had a bit of an off season got up to 255lb.

Been dieting for 5 months now (slowly with a few breaks of a few days to allow the body to come down slowly).

Currently at 5 weeks and 5 days out i am 219lb and close to as lean as i was at my show last year but obviously with more water.

I will be doing the light heavy class if possible but i will not doing any thing crazy to try and drop my weight i want to look as good as possible. Ideally at the top of the LH class but if it needs to be at the bottom of the Heavys so be it.

I still chat to many of you on facebook and even send a certain member vast amounts of over sized NIKE Jordan clothes because he loves them:lol:.

So if any one else wants to keep in touch hit me up on facebook

I hope to get back to Ireland next year and compete in the Irish nationals as a heavy so that will be a bit closer to most of you than the distant states. 

All the best and thank you for the well wishes, also thank you for that dubious "where is con" thread which had lots of nice comments and a couple of dick comments but that's normal and seeing that i can be a dick it's understandable:whistling:

Con:beer:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

miss you bro, lots of wisdom in one so young


----------



## Testoholic

man i love that guy.. :wub:


----------



## BigDom86

hilly said:


> Lol just saw this. No i dnt mate just take some peoples word on things. We should all be jelous as we have to use more gear due to poor genetics dnt feel bad mate im the same :thumb:


was just kidding mate :laugh:


----------



## WRT

BigDom86 said:


> was just kidding mate :laugh:


Not as bad as you still claiming to be natty on FB:lol: :lol:


----------



## strange_days

Con is cool


----------



## SALKev

You look like you've gained LOADS since I last saw a picture of you!

Congratulations to you and your soon-to-be once again, look like a great couple..I'm glad there are no animals in that pic also


----------



## hilly

WRT said:


> Not as bad as you still claiming to be natty on FB:lol: :lol:


haha ure joking


----------



## BigDom86

WRT said:


> Not as bad as you still claiming to be natty on FB:lol: :lol:


what i didnt want to publically admit i stuck a needle on my ass on facebook? you bet i didnt my dad and family are on there.


----------



## Heineken

Absolute beast.


----------



## PAULSHEZ

whats your full name so i can look you up on facebook


----------



## Lois_Lane

Thanks for the kind wishes guys.

Paul.... Cornelius Parkin


----------



## Lois_Lane

5.5 weeks out 217lb


----------



## big_jim_87

very very thick mate!


----------



## big_jim_87

you cnut now get rid of the pics! or i will have to change my avi out of shame!


----------



## Lois_Lane

big_jim_87 said:


> you cnut now get rid of the pics! or i will have to change my avi out of shame!


If you could deadlift as well as you can squat your back would look like this also Pulled 7 plates (45lb plates mind you lol) for 3 tonight not too shabby considering i am on 2270calories and feel pretty ****ty:laugh:

Plus you don't eat organic grass fed meats so no wonder you cant hang ;-)


----------



## big_jim_87

Lois_Lane said:


> If you could deadlift as well as you can squat your back would look like this also Pulled 7 plates (45lb plates mind you lol) for 3 tonight not too shabby considering i am on 2270calories and feel pretty ****ty:laugh:
> 
> Plus you don't eat organic grass fed meats so no wonder you cant hang ;-)


fuk knowe what im eating lol i just grab what i can and run! lol

my best dead is 140k for 7.5 rep lol with strap! lol and i was eating 6000 cals aday!


----------



## anabolic ant

con its nice to see you back around here slamming on some great pics and showing your still having it large with many plates...looking good mate,hope your well on your way to smashing the competition wide open...good luck,speak soon!!!


----------



## daniel.m

looking good Con, your back is looking freakier than ever.

Will this show qualify you for the US Nationals?


----------



## Lois_Lane

Thanks Ant.

Daniel this show wont the second would but i am not American so i can't do nationals....


----------



## ah24

Glad to see everythings back on track Con.

Looking sharp! Good luck with the show mate....congrats on the wedding too


----------



## colt24

rofl, that back is just mental! also i see you have added new tat to your super man thing


----------



## TaintedSoul

LOL - I saw that avi and thought hang that's Con's back under a new name and then read you said it's your partners profile. Very recognisable back although it's got even bigger Con.

Look in excellent shape!!


----------



## Lois_Lane

Adam thanks mate hope your djing is going great!

Colt i did. It is a love hate relationships with my tats some days i want to get them removed other days i love them haha.

Tainted yes indeed it is me 

Little bit of info on diet.....

1: 2 ezekial muffins 9 egg whites 1 whole egg 4 stalks celery

2: 8 ounces chicken 1/2 cup oats cup broccoli

3: same as 2

4: same as 1 minus 1 bun

5: same as 2

6: 8 ounces chicken 5 grams fish oil biolife (fiber supp)


----------



## Testoholic

Lois_Lane said:


> Adam thanks mate hope your djing is going great!
> 
> Colt i did. It is a love hate relationships with my tats some days i want to get them removed other days i love them haha.
> 
> Tainted yes indeed it is me
> 
> Little bit of info on diet.....
> 
> 1: 2 ezekial muffins 9 egg whites 1 whole egg 4 stalks celery
> 
> 2: 8 ounces chicken 1/2 cup oats cup broccoli
> 
> 3: same as 2
> 
> 4: same as 1 minus 1 bun
> 
> 5: same as 2
> 
> 6: 8 ounces chicken 5 grams fish oil biolife (fiber supp)


nice diet. looking very thick in the pics mate. :thumbup1:

i think the tattoo looks good, although ive always wondered about tattoos and bodybuilding, like miles's shoulder one, doesnt it obscure definition slightly??


----------



## Lois_Lane

Testaholic said:


> nice diet. looking very thick in the pics mate. :thumbup1:
> 
> i think the tattoo looks good, although ive always wondered about tattoos and bodybuilding, like miles's shoulder one, doesnt it obscure definition slightly??


Well my delt one only really takes up the side delt head and the forearm only takes up the underneath section. Its when the tat spreads over more than one muscle group that there is a possibility for detail to be hidden. You can't see the veins as easily on the tat area....


----------



## bassmonster

very impressive physique mate...you look a lot more than 217lb though..... :thumbup1:


----------



## colt24

when you have time, get some leg and front shot's up ! : D


----------



## Testoholic

Lois_Lane said:


> Well my delt one only really takes up the side delt head and the forearm only takes up the underneath section. Its when the tat spreads over more than one muscle group that there is a possibility for detail to be hidden. You can't see the veins as easily on the tat area....


yeah i figured that vascularity and detail be affected with larger ones. like miles who's is from his shoulder all ay down his arm. has always been something ive thought about as wanted a tattoo that would go from my spine to my traps but if i ever competed would i be marked down for it.


----------



## bigkiwi

Great to see you back posting mate. Good luck with the upcoming show


----------



## hackskii

Hey bud, nice to see you back, and see your back....lol


----------



## dazsmith69

tremendous all round development, look like you should be up there with the best of them

good luck


----------



## bradleyroblett

the leg-end is back  lookin gd mate id like to be that big one day


----------



## Lois_Lane

Thanks guys.

Daz if i can make it to the top 5 i will be over the moon.

The level will be awesome as this is a massive American show....

Front pics sure i will get some of those up in the next week tbh i don't take many pictures at all. I do my posing practice and that but pictures can put me off as i am feeling pretty decarbed most of the time and as we know that makes you look flatter. I don't want a picture fvcking with my head making me think i need to eat more as Mac D is just a 5 minute walk from me haha.


----------



## hilly

Lois_Lane said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Daz if i can make it to the top 5 i will be over the moon.
> 
> The level will be awesome as this is a massive American show....
> 
> Front pics sure i will get some of those up in the next week tbh i don't take many pictures at all. I do my posing practice and that but pictures can put me off as i am feeling pretty decarbed most of the time and as we know that makes you look flatter. I don't want a picture fvcking with my head making me think i need to eat more as Mac D is just a 5 minute walk from me haha.


true, a picture never gives a true indication IMO. all this means for you mate is you must looking fcking unreal is person bastard


----------



## Lois_Lane

hilly said:


> true, a picture never gives a true indication IMO. all this means for you mate is you must looking fcking unreal is person bastard


:laugh: Well my cheeks are still chubby once i have a lean face i know i am in shape


----------



## Haimer

Pleased to see you posting again Con, always read your posts as they are full of knowledge and sometimes offers a different opinion on things which was good to read.

Looking very good and all the best for the show!


----------



## Lois_Lane

Haimer said:


> Pleased to see you posting again Con, always read your posts as they are full of knowledge and sometimes offers a different opinion on things which was good to read.
> 
> Looking very good and all the best for the show!


Thinking out side of the box is always my goal mate.

Basic info is all over the place usually copied from one dumb ass to another


----------



## big_jim_87

p.s con your a [email protected]!


----------



## Lois_Lane

big_jim_87 said:


> p.s con your a [email protected]!


Very true.

Shouldn't you be running around dodging trains "track boy":whistling:?

Just received my conformation for the Europa show nice and excited now:thumbup1:


----------



## big_jim_87

nah the better dodge me! i dont move for fuk all! lol


----------



## Guest

Lois_Lane said:


> Very true.
> 
> Shouldn't you be running around dodging trains "track boy":whistling:?
> 
> Just received my conformation for the Europa show nice and excited now:thumbup1:


What state is the show in Con?


----------



## Lois_Lane

ZEUS said:


> What state is the show in Con?


Down in Orlando (Florida if you didn't know the city:whistling:  ).


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE

****1ng Awesome Con, love that first pic, lean and big, good work!!!


----------



## hackskii

You will love Florida Con, go see the Keys while you are down there.

Humid and warm too.


----------



## Lois_Lane

hackskii said:


> You will love Florida Con, go see the Keys while you are down there.
> 
> Humid and warm too.


Oh Florida is one of my most fav places in the world the weather is superb!

Well todays update is don't take 100mg viagra prior gym. I only took them 15 minutes ago and already i have a boner that wont go down. Even a 2 minute quicky wouldn't take it down:cursing: :lol:


----------



## leonface

Lois_Lane said:


> Oh Florida is one of my most fav places in the world the weather is superb!
> 
> Well todays update is don't take 100mg viagra prior gym. I only took them 15 minutes ago and already i have a boner that wont go down. Even a 2 minute quicky wouldn't take it down:cursing: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: 

geez Con i thought you were smart haha


----------



## Lois_Lane

leonface said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> geez Con i thought you were smart haha


:laugh: It's 3 year old viagra i took 2 the other day and nothing happened i think i finally took a couple that were active/dosed properly


----------



## leonface

Lois_Lane said:


> :laugh: It's 3 year old viagra i took 2 the other day and nothing happened i think i finally took a couple that were active/dosed properly


well I can put that one down in the 'Do not try' book


----------



## hackskii

lol, man con, you are a nutter.... :lol:

Why not stick to the other vasodilators like nox? :lol:

OMG you are so funny.

Reminds me of jackass (Johnny Knoxville) where he had that strap on with a pair of sweats at the gym doing side latteral raises, also gave a guy a spot.......lol


----------



## Tom1990

Lois_Lane said:


> Adam thanks mate hope your djing is going great!
> 
> Colt i did. It is a love hate relationships with my tats some days i want to get them removed other days i love them haha.
> 
> Tainted yes indeed it is me
> 
> Little bit of info on diet.....
> 
> 1: 2 ezekial muffins 9 egg whites 1 whole egg 4 stalks celery
> 
> 2: 8 ounces chicken 1/2 cup oats cup broccoli
> 
> 3: same as 2
> 
> 4: same as 1 minus 1 bun
> 
> 5: same as 2
> 
> 6: 8 ounces chicken 5 grams fish oil biolife (fiber supp)


con when you have oats how do you have them? i mean, do u mix them with water or what???????


----------



## Lois_Lane

hackskii said:


> lol, man con, you are a nutter.... :lol:
> 
> Why not stick to the other vasodilators like nox? :lol:
> 
> OMG you are so funny.
> 
> Reminds me of jackass (Johnny Knoxville) where he had that strap on with a pair of sweats at the gym doing side latteral raises, also gave a guy a spot.......lol


They have carbs in them thus useless calories :lol:

Man that was awful my head feels like its been punched by Mike Tyson twenty times lesson learned

Tom i cook them on the stove with water and then either put splenda and cinammon or bcaa into them, tastes awesome!


----------



## jimmy79

con is awsome always has been. great advice great posts! looking massive.


----------



## Tom1990

Lois_Lane said:


> Tom i cook them on the stove with water and then either put splenda and cinammon or bcaa into them, tastes awesome!


cheers mate might have to try it lol :thumb:


----------



## Lois_Lane

dutch_scott said:


> you know wat i luv bout u con..ur a mans man
> 
> 2500od cals and ur pulling 7 plates
> 
> i luv it cos i dont believe in the ur not strong on low carbs..since wen did muscle power come from carb consumption i dont know esp wen guys r on stims which is stronger than carbs..
> 
> ive been in ketosis and done huge lifts...just takes manning up... prob why most pros can train heavy and others cant..
> 
> so big repsect brother
> 
> looking swole
> 
> alpha superman top on its way


Cheers Scott.

Indeed power has nothing to do with carb intake.

Sure my overall volume is not as high as in i can't do as many sets with max weight but if i started lifting like a woman i know i would lose size i did that last year in the final six weeks and that was part of the reason i was not as good as i could have been!

Looking forward to the shirt, for any one that doesn't know Scott is coming out with some pretty nice looking show off ALPHA clothes no self respecting meat head should be with out one!


----------



## 54und3r5

dutch_scott said:



> you know wat i luv bout u con..ur a mans man
> 
> 2500od cals and ur pulling 7 plates
> 
> *i luv it cos i dont believe in the ur not strong on low carbs..since wen did muscle power come from carb consumption *i dont know esp wen guys r on stims which is stronger than carbs..
> 
> ive been in ketosis and done huge lifts...just takes manning up... prob why most pros can train heavy and others cant..
> 
> so big repsect brother
> 
> looking swole
> 
> alpha superman top on its way


I agree with this for lifts such as deadlift and squat since i was on a keto diet and i hit pbs on both of these lifts. However, bench and military press definitely took a knock (around 5kilos less), anyone else responded like this???


----------



## B-GJOE

On Keto, I don't loose any strength on big lifts, but my shoulders take a good drop, esp military presses. In fact I am keto pre-comp right now, and putting weights on leg press. Also not loosing scale weight, but def leaning out, which can only mean 1 thing, I'm gaining muscle whilst loosing fat. Natty too!!!!


----------



## hilly

Lois_Lane said:


> Cheers Scott.
> 
> Indeed power has nothing to do with carb intake.
> 
> Sure my overall volume is not as high as in i can't do as many sets with max weight but if i started lifting like a woman i know i would lose size i did that last year in the final six weeks and that was part of the reason i was not as good as i could have been!
> 
> Looking forward to the shirt, for any one that doesn't know Scott is coming out with some pretty nice looking show off ALPHA clothes no self respecting meat head should be with out one!


were do i find out about these clothes scott


----------



## Bri

Why did con leave the forum anyway? Acoording to my friend who used to post on here, spike1. A couple of you guys might know him. Con was the man! Anmd it seems that from these posts from you guys he was a cool guy. Could anyone shed some light for me?


----------



## Virgo83

Bri said:


> Why did con leave the forum anyway? Acoording to my friend who used to post on here, spike1. A couple of you guys might know him. Con was the man! Anmd it seems that from these posts from you guys he was a cool guy. Could anyone shed some light for me?


 Word is he got an apprenticeship as a dolphin trainer at a water park in slovakia. I dont think it worked out though so hes returned to bodybuilding


----------



## B-GJOE

Bri said:


> Why did con leave the forum anyway? Acoording to my friend who used to post on here, spike1. A couple of you guys might know him. Con was the man! Anmd it seems that from these posts from you guys he was a cool guy. Could anyone shed some light for me?


He's back mate, ask him yourself. He's using his missus login 'lois lane'


----------



## rodrigo

why the lois i twigged that the other day ?


----------



## Lois_Lane

Bri said:


> Why did con leave the forum anyway? Acoording to my friend who used to post on here, spike1. A couple of you guys might know him. Con was the man! Anmd it seems that from these posts from you guys he was a cool guy. Could anyone shed some light for me?


That was a nice thing for spike1 to say i appreciate it (this is Con btw)

Not much to report entering my final 4 weeks of fat loss i don't count the final week as that's when the contest manipulations take place. Very focused on the goal. I have a crowd of people coming to view my second show which is the week after the Europa which will be nice to get some people cheering as i doubt many will be cheering at the Europa seeing that i know basically no one going:lol:

I will post up pictures in a week or two, full body so you can see where i am at.


----------



## hilly

looking forward to the pics con. sounds like everything is on track and ure head is right were it should be.

you enjoying the vest still for cardio. was out in mine this morning. shoulders took a bit of a battering lol and heart rate wouldnt go past 125ush but have been more starving than usual today so it def did the job lol


----------



## Lois_Lane

hilly said:


> looking forward to the pics con. sounds like everything is on track and ure head is right were it should be.
> 
> you enjoying the vest still for cardio. was out in mine this morning. shoulders took a bit of a battering lol and heart rate wouldnt go past 125ush but have been more starving than usual today so it def did the job lol


I am now switching to twice per day step mill mate

The vest is very good though!


----------



## hilly

is that to help with leg detail mate?? i think tis the cross trainer thats caused my inflamed bursa. stupid thing lol


----------



## clarkey

Good to see you on here again Con, looking great in your pics looks like your holding more muscle than last time. Im going with James L to the florida show their wil be a few of us so will def be cheering u on. :thumbup1:


----------



## Lois_Lane

hilly said:


> is that to help with leg detail mate?? i think tis the cross trainer thats caused my inflamed bursa. stupid thing lol


Nah just works into my schedule better tbh.

Plus i am getting sick of walking in the rain and dodging cars its not exactly pedestrian friendly where i live:cursing:



clarkey said:


> Good to see you on here again Con, looking great in your pics looks like your holding more muscle than last time. Im going with James L to the florida show their wil be a few of us so will def be cheering u on. :thumbup1:


Nice one looking forward to meet you mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Lois_Lane

218.6lb 4 weeks out.

Calories have been at 2133 per day and there will be no refeeds or any thing like that until carb up time.

Cardio is 1 hour in the AM now doing the cross trainer as furiously as i can for an hour then 45 minutes of stepper as fast as i can with out collapsing after weights. Training every day. It is what it is lol


----------



## Guest

You look ok I suppose.

:lol: nah seriously you look much better than you did for your last show


----------



## hilly

as i said earlier awesome and inspiring pal. cnt believe ure my age ive got some serious catching up to do.

so you just push/pull/legs repeat till you feel you need a break? how long does an average session last


----------



## Lois_Lane

hilly said:


> as i said earlier awesome and inspiring pal. cnt believe ure my age ive got some serious catching up to do.
> 
> so you just push/pull/legs repeat till you feel you need a break? how long does an average session last


Thanks mate.

I just train every day i haven't had a day off in weeks at this stage tbh.

By training so much of my body at once i am burning max amount of calories especially when combined with the step mill after.

I try and keep the weights to around 1 hour now lower rest periods though just long enough to catch my breath i am constantly red faced:lol:


----------



## Guest

hilly said:


> as i said earlier awesome and inspiring pal. cnt believe ure my age ive got some serious catching up to do.
> 
> so you just push/pull/legs repeat till you feel you need a break? how long does an average session last


How old are you both, out of interest?


----------



## Lois_Lane

rdfp22 said:


> How old are you both, out of interest?


Not as young as every one is making out:lol: turning 24 at the end of this month.


----------



## Guest

Haha, I got 3 years to catch up then!


----------



## Guest

Pic looks very impressive though mate (that was going to be my original post haha but I have the memory span of a guppy...)


----------



## SALKev

Thick..


----------



## dixie normus

Lois_Lane said:


> 218.6lb 4 weeks out.
> 
> Calories have been at 2133 per day and there will be no refeeds or any thing like that until carb up time.
> 
> Cardio is 1 hour in the AM now doing the cross trainer as furiously as i can for an hour then 45 minutes of stepper as fast as i can with out collapsing after weights. Training every day. It is what it is lol


FFS smile you miserable but handsome SOB:lol:


----------



## dtlv

Looking great Con :thumbup1:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Looking very dense in the pic Con, nice and thick lol, if you know what i mean, not some blown up girly man, but dense thick muscle.


----------



## IanStu

Bri said:


> Why did con leave the forum anyway? Acoording to my friend who used to post on here, spike1. A couple of you guys might know him. Con was the man! Anmd it seems that from these posts from you guys he was a cool guy. Could anyone shed some light for me?


cause he's fickle as fvck...few months ago he anounced he was done with bodybuilding...next thing he was done with UKM.....now look at him...fvckin amazing....must be some advantage to being bonkers


----------



## hackskii

Forearms look freaky.


----------



## Miike

Superb mate. Best of luck


----------



## mrbez

The time taken off here was obviously used to get in the gym more!

Looking awesome Con, very good indeed.


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Con big Respect, looking well and truly *HENCH* :w00t: :clap:


----------



## Lois_Lane

IanStu said:


> cause he's fickle as fvck...few months ago he anounced he was done with bodybuilding...next thing he was done with UKM.....now look at him...fvckin amazing....must be some advantage to being bonkers


Yep mate the advantage to being slightly mental is you can do whatever whenever you want and even if reality dictates that it shouldn't happen you aren't aware of it so it still happens:lol:

Thanks guys.

Glutes and hams are still soft like a baby but hopefully really sticking at it hard for the final few weeks will help that:thumbup1:

Dense muscle comes from training like a man and not a candy ass bodybuilder


----------



## WWR

Con am I allowed to ask you some really nooby questions? :S


----------



## chrisj22

Dude, as always, you're looking superb :thumbup1:


----------



## SALKev

WWR said:


> Con am I allowed to ask you some really nooby questions? :S


Permission to speak, sir?


----------



## WWR

SALKev said:


> Permission to speak, sir?


How do i become hench like you so i can bag me a load of pu$$y?

No but seriously... I heard you started with powerlifting before you went into BBing. What type of routine were you doing, If I may do so ask, ever so nicely?


----------



## Lois_Lane

WWR said:


> How do i become hench like you so i can bag me a load of pu$$y?
> 
> No but seriously... I heard you started with powerlifting before you went into BBing. What type of routine were you doing, If I may do so ask, ever so nicely?


Been over this many times mate.

Lift very heavy with perfect form train 3 days per week focusing on the big lifts.

Have a sound nutritional plan.

Sleep a lot.


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Lois_Lane said:


> *Yep mate the advantage to being slightly mental is you can do whatever whenever you want and even if reality dictates that it shouldn't happen you aren't aware of it so it still happens* :lol:
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> Glutes and hams are still soft like a baby but hopefully really sticking at it hard for the final few weeks will help that:thumbup1:
> 
> Dense muscle comes from training like a man and not a candy ass bodybuilder


i believe the exact same thing, if i can visualize it, it can happen:thumb:


----------



## WWR

Lois_Lane said:


> Been over this many times mate.
> 
> Lift very heavy with perfect form train 3 days per week focusing on the big lifts.
> 
> Have a sound nutritional plan.
> 
> Sleep a lot.


Split or full body? (Sorry I'm prone to over analysing)


----------



## Lois_Lane

WWR said:


> Split or full body? (Sorry I'm prone to over analysing)


Push pull legs....


----------



## weeman

Looking fukn sh1t hot Con,seriously impressed mate:thumbup1:


----------



## WWR

Lois_Lane said:


> Push pull legs....


(Tries to avoid a smack round the back of the head for asking too many questions)

5x5?

Push

Bench

Dips

Shoulder Press

Pull

Deads

Rows

Legs

Squats

Leg Press

?

:beer:


----------



## Lois_Lane

Cheers Weeman:beer:



WWR said:


> (Tries to avoid a smack round the back of the head for asking too many questions)
> 
> 5x5?
> 
> Push
> 
> Bench
> 
> Dips
> 
> Shoulder Press
> 
> Pull
> 
> Deads
> 
> Rows
> 
> Legs
> 
> Squats
> 
> Leg Press
> 
> ?
> 
> :beer:


Nope nothing like that at all tbh, don't really feel like typing it out again either tbh. I have typed it out many times on this site and honestly its nothing fancy or exciting just hard work.

Any way because it worked for me doesn't mean it will work for you so no need to worry about it:lol:


----------



## Guest

looking massive con- blood pressure must be up ??????

Whats all this Louis lane bull ???? is this an indication of a up coming trans-gender op ???

Will we see Louis with the superman tattoo in the ladies open ????

and what are the federations views on transgender competitors ????

taking gear after a transgender op must really screw the system up :laugh:


----------



## Lois_Lane

romper stomper said:


> looking massive con- blood pressure must be up ??????
> 
> Whats all this Louis lane bull ???? is this an indication of a up coming trans-gender op ???
> 
> Will we see Louis with the superman tattoo in the ladies open ????
> 
> and what are the federations views on transgender competitors ????
> 
> taking gear after a transgender op must really screw the system up


Blood pressure is very good considering all the fat burners 128/78 or there around pretty much every reading. I did have one of 145/80 a while ago but i felt very stressed out and could feel it.

Now this is going to get complicated so get out a piece of paper and a pen and try and follow along........

Louis_Lane = Superman's wife.

Con = Superman

Con has a wife

Con's wife = make her account under name Louis_Lane

Con uses wifes account.


----------



## Guest

Lois_Lane said:


> Now this is going to get complicated so get out a piece of paper and a pen and try and follow along........
> 
> Louis_Lane = Superman's wife.
> 
> Con = Superman
> 
> Con has a wife
> 
> Con's wife = make her account under name Louis_Lane
> 
> Con uses wifes account.


So who the hell is Clark Kent?? :confused1: :laugh:


----------



## Lois_Lane

ZEUS said:


> So who the hell is Clark Kent?? :confused1: :laugh:


That would be you:thumbup1:

Has no one ever wondered why there are TWO good looking guys posting on this UK forum both from the STATES. Both of them giving out easy to use sensible info with a healthy dose of p1ss taking:whistling:

Con/Zeus/Louis_Lane are all the same person and that person is..........?

As far as pictures and all that stuff goes. Photobucket has not been uploading pictures for me lately and i have little patience. You can see how i am looking in my avvy. Strangely enough my glutes are pretty lean in fact for the most part ahead of my back as i realized to my great surprise when i had a picture of my naked ass taken by the wife for erm....progress pics LMAO


----------



## Guest

Lois_Lane said:


> That would be you:thumbup1:
> 
> Has no one ever wondered why there are TWO good looking guys posting on this UK forum both from the STATES. Both of them giving out easy to use sensible info with a healthy dose of p1ss taking:whistling:
> 
> Con/Zeus/Louis_Lane are all the same person and that person is..........?
> 
> :thumb: :thumb ::laugh:
> 
> As far as pictures and all that stuff goes. Photobucket has not been uploading pictures for me lately and i have little patience. You can see how i am looking in my avvy. Strangely enough my glutes are pretty lean in fact for the most part ahead of my back as i realized to my great surprise when i had a picture of my naked ass taken by the wife for erm....progress pics LMAO


Some naked ass picture taking huh!!! I am sure that is for progress Con:whistling: Thats great news on the glutes coming in. Seems for most that is the last place to come in. The back will be there no doubt. Prob just a little water. Nothing that a magic little pill can't get rid of the night before


----------



## ares1

con, you do realise that by hijacking your wifes account your interests are now:-



> Training, cooking, and being the perfect "housewife" by taking good care of my man. I find if I do those correctly I don't have much time or energy for anything else.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ares1 said:


> con, you do realise that by hijacking your wifes account your interests are now:-
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


who says he hasnt already updated it and that was the latest entry?! :lol:


----------



## gt190

looking good mate

looking forward to seeing pics nearer to contest


----------



## hackskii

Lois_Lane said:


> Has no one ever wondered why there are *TWO good looking guys posting on this UK forum both from the STATES*. Both of them giving out easy to use sensible info with a healthy dose of p1ss taking:whistling:


Thanks Con, I will let winger know that you complemented both of us. :thumb:


----------



## Lois_Lane

hackskii said:


> Thanks Con, I will let winger know that you complemented both of us. :thumb:


Ah you guys are West coast, East coast is where it's at:thumbup1:

And yes i am a very good housewife (i say this as i post on here with spit tobacco in my mouth as my wife makes my next meal PMSL)


----------



## Lois_Lane

Well my real life friends/my internet friends and even those that dislike me ever so much:whistling: :lol:

It is now Thursday the contest is Saturday.

I feel fvcked i really pulled it all out in the last two weeks on an all protein diet only chicken/broccoli/whey. Did i lose a tiny bit of size? I don't really think so but my condition is better. Not perfect but better. Every thing has definition even my glutes but i still have a bit of loose skin in that area. I realized by spreading my legs out on rear shots it is not evident as much so that's how i will perform my shots.

Dieting is hard even though i am no where near in the shape many of you have achieved this has taken me since last Nov to achieve in small steps bit by bit in an attempt not to lose size.

I am now carbing since yesterday.

The ever so graceful Pscarb gave me a little bit of advice for the final few days and it has already helped as i look much sharper after dropping a few lb of water.

I feel so fvcking hungry it is hard. My wife has hidden all the food and only gives me what i am allowed. I wish i could say i did not go searching for food in a drugged out sedated state last night but that would be a lie thankfully even with 30 minutes of searching i found nothing:laugh:

Tonight is the final shaving and the first coat of paint.

Driving off tomorrow AM early its a 8 hour drive.

I look my best ever. This is my second show ever and i am very realistic about where i will place as i know i will not win but this matters not to me in the slightest just being able to get up there and look the part is great for me.

Next week i have my second show and then 3 weeks after i have my final show. For the final i intend on being as peeled as i can achieve and HOPEFULLY fingers crossed do very well. Last year i won the novice in that show and the heavy weight winner and even one of the judges said i would have had a good shot at the heavy class last year. So my hopes are high for the final lower level show.

After that i will do 2 weeks of coming off the supplements in a very slow manner diet wise so i don't rebound and nearly do my self in like last time. Last year i gained 30lb in 3 days and we were all worried about my health. I sweated cold sweat so badly each night i had to change my shirt ten times!

After that i am off across America with my wife.

My wife has really put in so much work this prep i could never have done it with out her. From helping with my uni work to prepping my meals to carrying my bag around the gym. She deserves a great big break from any thing bb related.

Bodybuilding is the worlds hardest activity i don't care what any one says. We put every thing we possibly can into it. So massive respect to ANY ONE that can show up in decent nick.......no respect to those who think "fvck it i don't have abbs but i will show up any way":cursing:

I don't really have any pictures that i want to put up but i will put up one because i always preach about putting up pictures on these logs:whistling:

Here was me on Sunday totally decarbed and looking flat and watery at 215.4lb. I am now looking much better but i will not take any pictures as my head is a strange place to be and if i took a picture that i was not happy with at this stage i may just not show up at all lol



Thanks to every one for any support you have given me or just shot the breeze with me because trust me its appreciated.

Finally a big up to my wife who not only has come down from 220lb over the past two years to 135lb she is now able to do proper chin ups and is looking really good i am very proud of her!

Con


----------



## colt24

*cheeky monkey face !!* 

Looking fantastic as always Con. I've always wondered about your future in bodybuilding, i somtime's lose sleep and can't eat...Do you want to do it professionally and make a livining out of it, can you see your self being a top dog? Do you want to be MR O

Good luck mate, you look fuc0king pro!


----------



## nibbsey

Well if thats flat and watery, then the competition needs to look out buddy.

Good luck!!


----------



## ah24

Wow...if that's flat and watery I'm looking forward to pics from the show!

Deffo sounds like your wife has played a huge part in this...well done to the both of you, good luck dude


----------



## B-GJOE

Not going to totally kiss your **** on this one.

From the posted picture you can see that your bodyfat is at a good level, nice cuts and detail. Lower legs look a little smooth, but this is surely water, and is 1 place retention resides, just ask pregnant ladies.

The amount of mass you have retained is very admirable, well done there mate.

IMO, providing you get the drying out phase right I think you will be pleasantly surprised with the final package on the day. I admire your attitude about winning or not winning. So long as you present the best you that you can possibly be then you are a winner.

I truly wish you all the best in the next couple of days, and really hope that you get it spot on, and I think you will be really happy when the paint is on, and the sub-water is gone.


----------



## hilly

CON good luck mate , will be following along on facebook as and when you update. enjoy having all the attention on you


----------



## Lois_Lane

colt24 said:


> cheeky monkey face !!
> 
> Looking fantastic as always Con. I've always wondered about your future in bodybuilding, i somtime's lose sleep and can't eat...Do you want to do it professionally and make a livining out of it, can you see your self being a top dog?


God no not in the slightest mate. Now if i looked like this after 1-2 years of training i would say yes but tbh i have been at this for a while even though its only my second show.

Massive respect for those that wish to do this every year though don't get me wrong!!!

I take it one year at a time if i want to compete again next year or in years to come i will cross that bridge when i come to it for now i have no goals other than to do these two shows.

I may go into starting a personal training clinic with my mate next year and having some contest pictures will help with that big time.

It is a great challenge and i will ALWAYS see my self as a top dog in life but certainly not in bb LMAO

Joe my legs look totally different now in fact its what amazes me the most, very vascular and defined comparitively! Will they look like this on Sat? I hope so but i can't be sure.

Nibbsey, Peter and Adam thanks guys!

P.S. I did drop 5lb of water since that shot so it is better....


----------



## Guest

The way I see it you're always going to be your own harshest critic. You've obviously put a lot of time, effort and dedication into this, so I think you will do very well mate. Good luck and hope it goes well for you.


----------



## daniel.m

Good luck Con, i like your attitude about not getting too OCD with it all and taking a mental break from bodybuilding.


----------



## Lois_Lane

daniel.m said:


> Good luck Con, i like your attitude about not getting too OCD with it all and taking a mental break from bodybuilding.


Thanks buddy.

My opinion is give some thing your 100% but once you have done that focus on some thing else for a while we only live once and i hate to think that the only thing for me in this life is making muscle poses


----------



## jw007

Lois_Lane said:


> Thanks buddy.
> 
> My opinion is give some thing your 100% but once you have done that focus on some thing else for a while we only live once and i hate to think that the only thing for me in this life is making *muscle poses*


*.......Badly:whistling:*


----------



## Lois_Lane

jw007 said:


> *.......Badly:whistling:*


Thanks now go take another few grams of gear and MAY BE one day you will be able to deadlift 341kg like i did with out even training for it


----------



## jw007

Lois_Lane said:


> Thanks now go take another few grams of gear and MAY BE one day you will be able to deadlift 341kg like i did with out even training for it


I cant anymore

I have failing kidneys from too much steroid abuse..

You know that:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

just off to gym now to bench 210kg raw....without even training for it


----------



## Lois_Lane

jw007 said:


> I cant anymore
> 
> I have failing kidneys from too much steroid abuse..
> 
> You know that:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> just off to gym now to bench 210kg raw....without even training for it


Failing kidneys on the way out but still your own concern is how much weight you can push up, how i envy you:lol:


----------



## jw007

Lois_Lane said:


> Failing kidneys on the way out but still your own concern is how much weight you can push up, how i envy you:lol:


Thats the way I roll:thumb: :beer:


----------



## Lois_Lane

jw007 said:


> Thats the way I roll:thumb: :beer:


RIDE TILL DA WHEELS FALL OFF:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: :thumb:


----------



## hackskii

I cant view the pic, I think my company is blocking that or something.

I didnt know your show that was that close.

Good luck Con. :beer: :thumb:


----------



## Lois_Lane

hackskii said:


> I cant view the pic, I think my company is blocking that or something.
> 
> I didnt know your show that was that close.
> 
> Good luck Con. :beer: :thumb:


Thanks Scott and you are not missing any thing good i will have some up after the show:beer:


----------



## RedKola

Good luck for your show, you look awesome! :thumb:

Well done to your wife for acheiving her goals too, you better spoil her after show time! :lol:


----------



## dtlv

Good luck saturday Con, looking great in the pic... can't wait to see the pics from contest condition.


----------



## kgb

Good look Con, fantastic attitude.

Hope the drive isn't too taxing.


----------



## Lois_Lane

kgb said:


> Good look Con, fantastic attitude.
> 
> Hope the drive isn't too taxing.


Thanks buddy.

Well my training partner is driving and perhaps my wife if she will drive fast enough:whistling:

I will be on the back seat sedated:lol:


----------



## mal

good luck,fill the boot up with water.


----------



## wes

Looking in great shape, Good luck with the show.


----------



## chrisj22

Good luck, Con.

I thoroughly enjoy reading your posts - they really set a picture.

Amazing physique, too.


----------



## Captain Hero

Good luck Con!


----------



## ba baracuss

Good luck mate. Make the most of that huge lat spread :thumbup1:


----------



## Lois_Lane

ba baracuss said:


> Good luck mate. Make the most of that huge lat spread :thumbup1:


Thanks mate and i will try


----------



## bravo9

good luck bro,, looking awesome as ever, knock em dead


----------



## ba baracuss

Lois_Lane said:


> Thanks mate and i will try


BOOOOOOOOOM! :thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68

Good luck with the show.... :thumb:

Just a question for you....

if say the scenario popped up,that someone said to you at one of your shows for instance...that if you carried on as you are that you would be good enough to become a pro in say 3 years time......

What would you do con?.....

(i dont even know if that question sounds right or not:lol


----------



## roy

Lois_Lane said:


> Thanks mate and i will try


You could fly with those bad boys!!!! good luck..


----------



## supercell

Hey Con,

Just wanted to send my best wishes for your show. I am holed up here in Kissimmee beside a pool with more carbs and water than I can shake a stick at!!

I actually crave chicken and veg now!!

I have my athletes meeting tonight at 8pm (1am UK time) and its all suddenly become very real.

Anyway go smash it mate and no doubt we will chat tomorrow and sat.

J


----------



## Lois_Lane

Hi James thanks for looking at my thread that is a great compliment!

I will be sure to get a picture with you some time over the weekend that would be very cool!!!!!

All the best with your contest you look amazing!



RJ68 said:


> Good luck with the show....
> 
> Just a question for you....
> 
> if say the scenario popped up,that someone said to you at one of your shows for instance...that if you carried on as you are that you would be good enough to become a pro in say 3 years time......
> 
> What would you do con?.....
> 
> (i dont even know if that question sounds right or not)


It would make no difference to me mate.

I train because i love to train, i compete because its the highest level i can push my self to.

Being a pro means nothing to me the only thing that seems to get you is a lot of abuse on various forums about "gh guts" and "being past it".

Now if this "pro" status came with a million dollar endorsement then yes i would do it because getting lots of money to work out would be pretty cool LMAO

Honestly bud my interests come and go, i did very well in powerlifting and then decided just to give it up one day. Trust me i heard all the things about having unlimited potential but i simply lost the enjoyment in all of this. One life mate do what makes you happy when it stops making you happy do some thing else!!!


----------



## SALKev

I think you look loads better compared to the other abs + thighs shot I saw, nice one. Your back is nothing short of fantastic...amazing symmetry!

Good luck mate, do yourself proud


----------



## Lois_Lane

SALKev said:


> I think you look loads better compared to the other abs + thighs shot I saw, nice one. Your back is nothing short of fantastic...amazing symmetry!
> 
> Good luck mate, do yourself proud


Thank you mate :beer:

And just cause every one loves a fatty fat picture here was me at in Jan nice and plump at around 250lb i like my food


----------



## Robw

Good luck big man and have a great show all my respect to you !!!


----------



## leafman

Looking awesome, back is really really huge :thumbup1: Good luck with comp.


----------



## Lois_Lane

Thanks Leaf!!!

Ok so i just snapped this picture is it me or did i lose some fullness over the last couple of days???Or am i worrying about nothing?!


----------



## roy

bad light thats all!!!


----------



## Lois_Lane

roy said:


> bad light thats all!!!


Thought so, thought so.

Silly wife is so under stress with my prep she still hasn't put the tree away from xmas:cursing:


----------



## chappers_88

mate why have you got a christmas tree up in april?


----------



## chappers_88

^^ ha just read your post


----------



## Lois_Lane

chappers_88 said:


> mate why have you got a christmas tree up in april?


Because like my Mrs always says "when i live with you its Christmas every day!!!"


----------



## WRT

Lois_Lane said:


> Thanks Leaf!!!
> 
> Ok so i just snapped this picture is it me or did i lose some fullness over the last couple of days???Or am i worrying about nothing?!


 :lol: :lol: How old were you there?


----------



## Lois_Lane

WRT said:


> :lol: :lol: How old were you there?


ERM:confused1: I just turned 24 mate not sure what you are trying to say but i don't like it making me nervous and sh1t1!!!!

PMSL i was 18 mate right before i got into powerlifting i built that awesome physique on the chuck norris total gym.....**** piece of equipment but it does do some thing when you spend 6 hours a day on it.....lol


----------



## nutnut

You'll always look younger when your leaner, cos you lose the "Hamster face" kinda look... so I think he's complimenting you sort of!!!

don't worry mate, just take some other pics, hows the legs looking?


----------



## R84

Hey Con, I'm just repeating what's already been said a million times above, but best wishes from me mate.

Hope you have a blast and I have no doubt that you will smash it.


----------



## leonface

I got totally fooled by this on fbook. that's what 3 hours sleep and 16 hours in a recording studio does to you haha


----------



## Lois_Lane

leonface said:


> I got totally fooled by this on fbook. that's what 3 hours sleep and 16 hours in a recording studio does to you haha


I know i am still laughing right now:laugh::laugh::laugh: that would have been the best diet ever:thumb:


----------



## SALKev

I like these replies... :lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane

SALKev said:


> I like these replies... :lol:


I am not sure i do......makes me wonder about how i must be looking if people are fooled that easy:whistling: :confused1: :laugh:

I am just waiting for some to save that picture and then throw it in my face when i try and advice some one on here PMSL


----------



## BillC

For gawds sake Con, will you please get a cleaner :lol:

On a serious note, goos look to you, look friggin solid and huge. Should be proud of yourself. Best of luck though I doubt you'll need it as you've obviously done all the hard work.


----------



## Captain Hero

Lois_Lane said:


> Because like my Mrs always says "when i live with you its Christmas every day!!!"


 :lol:


----------



## 3752

good luck buddy....


----------



## bizzlewood

Lois_Lane said:


> ERM:confused1: I just turned 24 mate not sure what you are trying to say but i don't like it making me nervous and sh1t1!!!!
> 
> PMSL i was 18 mate right before i got into powerlifting i built that awesome physique on the chuck norris total gym.....**** piece of equipment but it does do some thing when you spend 6 hours a day on it.....lol


good luck with the comp mate

i remember before i started training i really wanted to get the total gym the ad was really convincing lol

christy brinkley can sell me anything:bounce:


----------



## B-GJOE

If you have got the spirit to be cracking practical jokes 48 hours from show, something tells me that you are relaxed. So that is either the sedatives, or your body is looking so good you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## mick_the_brick

All the best Con


----------



## Lois_Lane

B|GJOE said:


> If you have got the spirit to be cracking practical jokes 48 hours from show, something tells me that you are relaxed. So that is either the sedatives, or your body is looking so good you have nothing to worry about.


Well i am rather happy with how i look this AM mate.

Just weighed in at 213lb carbed so compare that to that to the 215lb decarbed and you will realize i am a lot harder and looking better.

If i look like this tomorrow i will be pleased with my self.

And if i can't crack jokes at this stage when can i? :tongue:

Plus for the past 12 hours i have been asleep for most of it just waking up for meals. My poor wife has not slept yet which meant i had to allow her into my special energy pill stock and like i said "under normal circumstances i rather give a pint of my blood than my secret energy pills" LOL


----------



## FATBOY

good luck con its been a interesting read to say the least


----------



## cellaratt

Best of luck bro although I'm sure you have nothing to worry about...  ...


----------



## B-GJOE

Lois_Lane said:


> Well i am rather happy with how i look this AM mate.
> 
> Just weighed in at 213lb carbed so compare that to that to the 215lb decarbed and you will realize i am a lot harder and looking better.
> 
> If i look like this tomorrow i will be pleased with my self.
> 
> And if i can't crack jokes at this stage when can i? :tongue:
> 
> Plus for the past 12 hours i have been asleep for most of it just waking up for meals. My poor wife has not slept yet which meant i had to allow her into my special energy pill stock and like i said "under normal circumstances i rather give a pint of my blood than my secret energy pills" LOL


Just as I suspected, I imagined that you had carbed up, looked in the mirror and though 'FCUKING YES, bring it on!'


----------



## H22civic

Good luck in the comp dude!  Your looking good in the pics so i can only imagine how you look now carbed up! 

Noticed you mentioned coming over to Ireland to do a show next year! Where bouts is it dude?Dublin? Ive never been to a southern show. Would be cool see superman compete in the flesh. :thumbup1:


----------



## Lois_Lane

H22civic said:


> Good luck in the comp dude!  Your looking good in the pics so i can only imagine how you look now carbed up!
> 
> Noticed you mentioned coming over to Ireland to do a show next year! Where bouts is it dude?Dublin? Ive never been to a southern show. Would be cool see superman compete in the flesh. :thumbup1:


Well i own a house in Ballina/Killaloe which is very close to Limerick thus it would be in the south.


----------



## colt24

Con, will anyone be filming you tomorrow?


----------



## Lois_Lane

colt24 said:


> Con, will anyone be filimg you tomorrow?


No but there should be pictures on MD over the next few days and i will be getting plenty of off stage pics. The on stage pics never work out well with a regular camera.


----------



## colt24

It's weird.. I have no interest in bodybuilding, in the sense of competing, It's purley vanity reason's.. but I'm slightly excited for you. : D

By the way.. the picture of you at 18, were you drug free?


----------



## Lois_Lane

colt24 said:


> It's weird.. I have no interest in bodybuilding, in the sense of competing, It's purley vanity reason's.. but I'm slightly excited for you. : D
> 
> By the way.. the picture of you at 18, were you drug free?


Drug free? Lol mate i was not even aware of what protein powder was at that stage:lol:


----------



## WRT

Lois_Lane said:


> Well i own a house in Ballina/Killaloe which is very close to Limerick thus it would be in the south.


I have family in Limerick. Good luck with the comp you look awesome mate, favourite physique on this board:thumbup1:


----------



## kaos_nw

Good luck Con! ................. not that you need it! Your gonna knock em dead!


----------



## colt24

Lois_Lane said:


> Drug free? Lol mate i was not even aware of what protein powder was at that stage:lol:


Oh dear, that's pretty harsh  I'm 22 year's of age, I've been training for 2 year's with a pretty soild diet. and you still beat me hand's down at the age of 18........................................... :laugh:


----------



## fadel

All the best matey!


----------



## kgb

Do want


----------



## SALKev

Lois_Lane said:


> I am not sure i do......makes me wonder about how i must be looking if people are fooled that easy:whistling: :confused1: :laugh:
> 
> *I am just waiting for some to save that picture and then throw it in my face when i try and advice some one on here PMSL*


And do what LOL?

"Hey Con..."

"Check this out...."

"I've got this picture of when you were 18, you look like fvcking FROD...oh sh1t, you look better than I ever will, permission to brown nose, oh god like person?"

It's not where you were, but where you're going....I think that's how it goes?

So where are you going Con?


----------



## Captain Hero

Con im going to take a wild guess that this is your posing music


----------



## Lois_Lane

Captain Hero said:


> Con im going to take a wild guess that this is your posing music


Nope its for whom the bell tolls by metallica


----------



## hackskii

Lois_Lane said:


> Nope its for whom the bell tolls by metallica


I like that song, surprised at your age you like that music.

That was very popular 20 plus years ago.


----------



## Lois_Lane

hackskii said:


> I like that song, surprised at your age you like that music.
> 
> That was very popular 20 plus years ago.


Dude i have owned that song since i was 9 years old....heavy metal all my life:beer:

PLUS i can't pose for **** we all know this and to this song all i need to do is heavy clumsy shots haha


----------



## hackskii

I remember getting a speeding ticket when I was pumping metallica in my truck.

Cop asked me what my hurry was and I told him I was pumped from listening to Metallica, song was called blackened.

Cop told me to stop listening to that music if I didnt want any more traffic tickets:lol:


----------



## Guest

anybody know how con got on then???


----------



## SALKev

mikex101 said:


> anybody know how con got on then???


See for yourself: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/95352-picture-con-competing.html :thumb:


----------



## Guest

SALKev said:


> See for yourself: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/95352-picture-con-competing.html :thumb:


Cheers, Ive been looking, honest!


----------



## SALKev

We've all tried 'looking' before... :whistling:


----------



## Lois_Lane

mikex101 said:


> anybody know how con got on then???


Got my ass handed to me on a platter mate what was i thinking back to tiddly winks for me:cool2:


----------

